

Draggable Physics Animation Demo - mjadobson
https://www.greensock.com/draggable/

======
bradleyland
Please, please, please do not use skeuomorphic spinning knobs on your web
pages. They're horrible to use. Right now you're thinking, "but if you
implement them this way, they're fine!" No, no they are not. Physical knobs
work well because we have opposable thumbs. We can roll the knob between our
thumb and forefinger in a way that provides gratifying tactile feedback. There
are no methods to achieve this with a mouse pointer interacting with a knob.

------
thatthatis
Until the perpetual license is less than $750/dev I just don't see enough
value.

They've mentioned elsewhere that they're working on updated licensing, I hope
they do.

------
kclay
It amazes me how GreenSock has made the swift from As3 to HTML5.I really
thought they would just give up but nop, they made the transition pretty
easily.

~~~
chadillac83
I'll be interested to see how they prevent theft of their source. It doesn't
take long to get around obfuscation and such. If a person takes their HTML
libs and slightly modifies the code and releases as an open source alternative
to GreenSock... just curious how they'd go about combating that. Obviously
they'd have to go after the site owner, but I don't think most site owners
know what underlying frameworks go into their sites functionality. If they
have thousands of sites using a port of their code and it was developed in
India by a small team found online or something... where does the hammer fall?

